# Borderless VS Fullscreen



## McDrake (3. Juni 2016)

Nachdem das Thema mal angesprochen wurde, würde ich gerne eure Benchmarks (nicht Meinung) sehen, wie sich Rahmenloses Fenster zu Vollbild verhält.
Die Konfiguration sollte ja eigentlich egal sein. Interessant ist ja die Differenz. 
Evtl macht da das Betriebssystem den Unterschied.
Je mehr Durchläufe, desto Aussagekräftiger die Zahlen.
Aber mindestens 2x wäre schon nicht schlecht

Wer Ingamebenchmark von Spielen hat, welche beide Varianten (Borderless + Fullscreen) unterstützen, bitte hier melden.

*UPDATE:* Es gibt ein Programm Namens *Windowed Borderless Gaming.
*General Discussions :: Windowed Borderless Gaming
Download - Windowed Borderless Gaming

*Funktioniert bei sehr vielen Titeln.
*

Hier mal das, was ich in Netz und meiner Bibliothek gefunden habe:



*Shadow of Mordor*, mit dem *DLC "HD-Content"* (Durchschnittswerte von mehreren Durchläufen) _*WIN10*_:

*1920 x 1080*BorderlessFullscreenDurchschnittliche FPS~ 39~ 37Max FPS~ 62~ 50Min FPS~ 28~ 28*1280 x 720*Durchschnittliche FPS~ 55~ 54Max FPS~ 73~ 79Min FPS~ 28~ 24
Fazit:
Bräuchte wohl noch ein paar Testergebnisse


*Bioshock Infinite WIN10*:

DauerDurschn. FPSMin FPSMax FPSBorderless81.8104.3646.68205.0181.78103.5247.29169.82Fullscreen81.48103.5147.12202.1881.83109.2747.57202.84
Fazit:
Bei einem Durchlauf bei Borderless einen Drop bei den MaxFrames. Müsste man genauer abklären.



Doomdemo.
Punkt 1 ist nachdem der Spieler die ersten Gegner erledigt hat, sich auf die Pistole fokussiert und dann wieder in den normalen Sichtmodus wechselt.
Punkt 2 ist nach der ersten Holoeinspielung im ersten Raum
Punkt 3 Nach den nächsten vier Gegnern und dem ersten Imp


DoomRandlosVollbild avgminmaxavgminmaxbis Punkt 1Messung 1Messung 2Messung 3DurchschnittCPU32.7233.2133.24*33.06*21.3221.4030.1940.8140.9235.8427.4027.8633.77*29.68*25.1926.3831.2034.9729.7437.16GPU32.3032.8332.88*32.67*30.2430.0730.4434.7735.0435.5327.0127.4733.44*29.31*24.9526.0930.7432.8529.3036.86bis Punkt 2CPU41.4640.3941.18*41.01*36.9736.3936.9144.3344.1366.3038.3239.0341.43*39.59*33.5135.4537.2242.1558.1161.47GPU41.1340.0740.66*40.62*36.7536.0536.7443.9942.8643.0038.0038.7040.93*39.21*33.2335.3936.9841.8557.6643.82bis Punkt 3CPU29.6030.0129.21*29.61*21.2722.5023.7240.5740.9951.8020.5732.1525.89*26.20*19.4321.6220.0923.3159.9929.45GPU29.1929.5928.61*29.13*28.4228.4827.9830.7430.8629.9120.1731.7625.50*25.81*19.2430.2919.7022.8549.2729.07




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles was in ich den Optionen umgestellt habe, ist von VOLLBILD zu RANDLOS.


Batman: Arkham Origins RandlosDurchschnittVollbildDurchschnittTestlauf123123Minimum32323232.0031313030.67Maximum69686868.3369706768.67Mittel48474747.3347484747.33

Keine Veränderung


----------



## Herbboy (3. Juni 2016)

Ich wüsste ehrlich gesagt gar nicht, wie man "borderless" einstellt, also dass da wirklich dann kein störender Rand zu sehen ist ^^


----------



## McDrake (3. Juni 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich wüsste ehrlich gesagt gar nicht, wie man "borderless" einstellt, also dass da wirklich dann kein störender Rand zu sehen ist ^^



Das ist eine Grafik-Option bei manchen (leider nicht allen) Games.


----------



## McDrake (20. Juni 2016)

Auch bei Doom scheints keinerlei Probleme zu machen, im Rahmenlosen Fenster zu spielen.


----------



## McDrake (19. Juli 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich wüsste ehrlich gesagt gar nicht, wie man "borderless" einstellt, also dass da wirklich dann kein störender Rand zu sehen ist ^^



*UPDATE:* Es gibt ein Programm Namens *Windowed Borderless Gaming.
*General Discussions :: Windowed Borderless Gaming
Download - Windowed Borderless Gaming

*Funktioniert bei sehr vielen Titeln.*


----------

